# Illu exportiert nur auf eine Ebene Reduziert



## susi22 (28. April 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe da ein Problem mit dem Illu und ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte.

Im Illu habe ich eine Art Plakat erstellt mit 3D Diagramm und Spiegelung und Schnörkelzeug im Hintergrund etc.pp und nun möchte ich es exportieren. 
Aber trotz einsellungen (höchstmögliche Bearbeitung oder so ähnlich) und (ebenen mit einbeziehen) exportiert der Illu die ai zu psd nur auf eine Ebene reduziert.
Erst hab ich alles auf einer Ebene gehabt mit Unterebenen und Gruppen und so. Hab ich gedacht- liegt vielleicht daran. Dann hab ich versucht das Ganze auf verschiedene neue Ebenen zu legen- hat auch nicht geklappt.


Was mach ich falsch? Welche Vorraussetzungen muss man erfüllen um tatsächlich die höchstmögliche Bearbeitung für PS zu erzielen?
Anhang: ich habe noch etwas gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden. Es hieß man solle irgendwie alle ebenen pfade füllungen etc. auf 100% lassen oder so ähnlich. Habe ich getan- tat sich nix. Es lässt sich nach wie vor nur auf eine Ebene reduziert exportieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee was man tun darf und was besser nicht um "alle" Ebenen mit zu exportieren?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. April 2009)

Hi,
wenn du aus Illustrator das ganze exportierst dann geht normalerweise ein Einstellungsmenü auf in dem kannst du einstellen ob du Eben mit exportiert haben möchtest oder nicht (sihe Anhang).
Wenn du das aber über Copy & Paste machst bekomst du in Photoshop normalerweise auch wieder ein Einstellungsmenü gezeigt bei dem du auswählen kannst ob Pfade, Pixel oder SmartObjekt verwendet werden sollen. Wenn du da SmartObjekt wählst dann wird dir die gesammte illustratordatei als SmartObjekt eingefügt. In PS siehst du dann nur eine Ebene. Wenn du diese dann doppelklickst wird die Datei wieder in Illustartor geöffnet und du kannst alles bearbeiten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## susi22 (29. April 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort Dirty,
Genau so sind meine Einstellungen auch gewesen.

Ich weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte. Habe auch nix kopiert oder eingefügt oder so. Ich habe nur viel ausprobiert, mit Effekten, 3D, Verläufen, angleichen, Transparenzen etc.

Vielleicht war durch die ganze Rumprobiererei die Datei schon zu 'verhuntzt'?
Ich hatte es heute nochmal probiert- was anderes... bot sich grad an und habe von vorn herein für jeden Arbeitsgang bzw. jedes Objekt eine neue Ebene erstellt und gleich alles zugewiesen.

Habs nicht verstanden und deshalb rumgespielt und dieselben Vorgänge wie gestern schon vorgenommen. (aber auf extra Ebenen)- Und dann ging es plötzlich doch noch. Sogar besser als gedacht. Es wurden zwar keine Pfade o.Ä. mit exportiert aber das brauche ich ja dann auch nicht mehr.

An einen Fehler glaube ich aber nicht sorecht. Habe die neueste Version von ps und Illu und schon damals mit dem cs3 hatte ich dieses Problem.


----------

